# Governo alle battute finali. Offese tra Salvini e il M5S.



## admin (18 Maggio 2019)

Con le elezioni europee alle porte, il governo italiano sembra davvero alle battute finali. Siamo passati alle offerte dirette tra Salvini ed il Cinque Stelle. Il Movimento attacca il Ministro dell'Interno su tutti i temi della sua agenda, dai migranti all'Europa e lo etichetta come "Pugile suonato". Salvini replica duramente:"Non prendo ordini da nessuno".

Oggi è in programma una manifestazione della Lega a Milano. Salvini annuncia che i partecipanti saranno 100.000.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con le elezioni europee alle porte, il governo italiano sembra davvero alle battute finali. Siamo passati alle offerte dirette tra Salvini ed il Cinque Stelle. Il Movimento attacca il Ministro dell'Interno su tutti i temi della sua agenda, dai migranti all'Europa e lo etichetta come "Pugile suonato". Salvini replica duramente:"Non prendo ordini da nessuno".
> 
> Oggi è in programma una manifestazione della Lega a Milano. Salvini annuncia che i partecipanti saranno 100.000.



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con le elezioni europee alle porte, il governo italiano sembra davvero alle battute finali. Siamo passati alle offerte dirette tra Salvini ed il Cinque Stelle. Il Movimento attacca il Ministro dell'Interno su tutti i temi della sua agenda, dai migranti all'Europa e lo etichetta come "Pugile suonato". Salvini replica duramente:"Non prendo ordini da nessuno".
> 
> Oggi è in programma una manifestazione della Lega a Milano. Salvini annuncia che i partecipanti saranno 100.000.



Tutto un teatrino per le elezionimper dire al proprio elettorato che non si é in combutta con “quelli là”.
Dopomle,elezioni, qualche schermaglia per riassegnare alcune poltrone e poi ricominceranno il loro percorso a braccetto per portare al fallimento questo paese.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Tutto ampiamente previsto mesi fa ( [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] il tuo forum ormai non prevede soltanto il calcio).
Adesso vediamo cosa faranno i competenti al governo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2019)

il governo cadrà dopo le europee e comunque prima della prossima finanziaria in autunno dove bisognerà trovare 50/60 miliardi per il buco lasciato dai nostri bellissimi governanti che hanno fatto manovre a debito come RdC e quota 100. Chissà quando l' IVA scatterà al 24,2% e 12% se gli Italiani si ricorderanno dell'operato fatto o urleranno contro l' Europa, Merkel e Gargamella.


----------



## Andris (18 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tutto un teatrino per le elezionimper dire al proprio elettorato che non si é in combutta con “quelli là”.
> Dopomle,elezioni, qualche schermaglia per riassegnare alcune poltrone e poi ricominceranno il loro percorso a braccetto per portare al fallimento questo paese.



credo anche io sia solo un gioco delle parti per la volata finale delle elezioni,poi vanno avanti da tempo a mandarsi frecciatine per sottolineare le differenze tra le due fazioni


----------



## 7vinte (18 Maggio 2019)

Alle Europee arrivano sicuro. Cadranno dopo, probabilmente alla finanziaria o prima se non vogliono sporcarsi le mani con l'aumento dell'Iva: faranno un governo tecnico a cui addossare le colpe (come Berlusconi con Monti) e al voto nel 2020


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2019)

Sceneggiate per fare campagna elettorale. Voglio proprio vedere Salvini cosa farà se la Lega non farà il botto (lui secondo me si augura un 40%).


----------



## 7vinte (18 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sceneggiate per fare campagna elettorale. Voglio proprio vedere Salvini cosa farà se la Lega non farà il botto (lui secondo me si augura un 40%).



Nei sondaggi la Lega è in calo (dal 35 al 29) da dopo il caso Siri


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nei sondaggi la Lega è in calo (dal 35 al 29) da dopo il caso Siri


Appunto. E secondo me il M5S meno del 25% non fa, vista la recente approvazione del reddito di cittadinanza.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto. E secondo me il M5S meno del 25% non fa, vista la recente approvazione del reddito di cittadinanza.



Se fanno di meno è proprio per il RDC. Hanno dato per la maggior parte assegni ridicoli, è pieno di gente inc*zzata. Nei sondaggi sono tra il 20-22, in rialzo dopo i casi Siri e corruzione varia


----------



## mark (18 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il governo cadrà dopo le europee e comunque prima della prossima finanziaria in autunno dove bisognerà trovare 50/60 miliardi per il buco lasciato dai nostri bellissimi governanti che hanno fatto manovre a debito come RdC e quota 100. Chissà quando l' IVA scatterà al 24,2% e 12% se gli Italiani si ricorderanno dell'operato fatto o urleranno contro l' Europa, Merkel e Gargamella.



.

Eh ma il reddito di cittadinanza eh ma quota 100!! Vedrete gli effetti che avranno, anche perché queste manovre non promuovono la crescita economica, i posti di lavoro vanno creati non vanno dati i soldi ai disoccupati.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con le elezioni europee alle porte, il governo italiano sembra davvero alle battute finali. Siamo passati alle offerte dirette tra Salvini ed il Cinque Stelle. Il Movimento attacca il Ministro dell'Interno su tutti i temi della sua agenda, dai migranti all'Europa e lo etichetta come "Pugile suonato". Salvini replica duramente:"Non prendo ordini da nessuno".
> 
> Oggi è in programma una manifestazione della Lega a Milano. Salvini annuncia che i partecipanti saranno 100.000.



In Italia non importa chi governa sono tutti corrotti, destra e sinitra e centro. 
Sprechi inutili ovunque, riforme dell'lavoro non se ne parla propio.
Apparato statale gonfiato, piu' statali che dipendenti nell'industria.
Micro regioni (anche la mia) inutile.
Oghni paesino ha un suo sindaco e consiglieri (mi viene da ridere). 
La mia ricetta: 
1)un millione di statali a casa, risparmio piu' di 20 milliardi all'anno. Questo millione di statali non fanno niente stanno a spasso.
2)riduzione delle regioni a 10: Risparmio 5 milliardi
3)riforma territoriale: sotto i 5000 abitanti paesi si devono mettere insieme. Altri 5 milliardi di risparmio.
4)Riduzione corpi di polizia (non il numero di poliziotti) mezzo millirdo di risparmio
5)Riduzione dei salari dei dipendenti publici (dirigenti) del 30 % alla base del reddito medio italiano. (guadagnano piu' di quelli tedeschi) Risparmio 1 milliardo di euro
6)Gia che gli italiani evadono molto denaro. Aquisizioni sopra i 100 euro solo con carta di credito.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se fanno di meno è proprio per il RDC. Hanno dato per la maggior parte assegni ridicoli, è pieno di gente inc*zzata. Nei sondaggi sono tra il 20-22, in rialzo dopo i casi Siri e corruzione varia


Ma figurati se al sud pensano a queste cose. Hanno votato il M5S per il reddito di cittadinanza. Al massimo sono delusi perchè hanno scoperto che non devono stare con le mani in mano per avere l'assegno.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Eh ma il reddito di cittadinanza eh ma quota 100!! Vedrete gli effetti che avranno, anche perché queste manovre non promuovono la crescita economica, i posti di lavoro vanno creati non vanno dati i soldi ai disoccupati.



Esistesse questo fantomatico metodo "per creare posti di lavoro", non se ne starebbe parlando da 30 anni inutilmente.

Non esiste alcun trucco.

Le aziende assumono soltanto chi gli serve, come è ovvio che sia.

Anche se tagli del 20% il costo del lavoro, gli effetti sarebbero minimi, non è che aziende private si mettono ad assumere gente che non serve solo perchè gli costa meno.

Sono tutte baggianate.

Sono cicli, c'è la concorrenza.

Semplicemente qualche milione di posti di lavoro sono andati ad est, perchè la produzione è andata li.

Easy easy.

E non rispondermi "facciamo anche noi come fanno ad est"

Non funziona certo cosi, a meno che ti stia bene di perdere diritti e/o avere maggiori costi in cose tipo la sanità (cosi, a caso), oppure pensioni ancora più da fame di quanto sono ora.

Il ventaglio delle cose a cui rinunciare, volendo, è ampissimo.

Poi potremo tagliare tutte le tasse e oneri che desideriamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> credo anche io sia solo un gioco delle parti per la volata finale delle elezioni,poi vanno avanti da tempo a mandarsi frecciatine per sottolineare le differenze tra le due fazioni



I 5s hanno perso quasi tutto l’ex elettorato di destra che é tornato all’ovile sotto salvini (basta confrontare le perecentuali di voto di 7-10 anni fa con le ultime amministrative, si vedrá che la somma PD M5S corrisponde circa al vecchio centrosinistra, mentre Lega FI, Fdi al vecchio centrodestra).

In sostanza il M5S ha iniziato una battaglia verso il PD per spartirsi o inglobare i vecchi voti di centrosinistra. Per vincerla o almeno uscirne meglio deve prendere quanto il piú possibile le distanze dalle politiche e dai partiti di centrodestra.

La Lega invece rimane allineata sulla sua politica populista-razzista dato che l’obbiettivo é consolidare la,sua posizione di leadership nel centrodestra, tanto la divisione M5S, PD spiana la strada ad un facile vittoria in caso di elezioni.

Dopo le elezioni la Lega alzerá la posta perché in caso di ritorno al voto il M5S rischierebbe di uscirne con le ossa rotte. Mail rischio é che tirando la corda magari il M5S si allerebbe in parlamento con il PD (i numeri ci sono), iniziando delle prove di alleanza, quindi la miglior soluzione per tutti sará finire il teatrino.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se al sud pensano a queste cose. Hanno votato il M5S per il reddito di cittadinanza. Al massimo sono delusi perchè hanno scoperto che non devono stare con le mani in mano per avere l'assegno.



io provengo dal sud, e mi strapperei i capelli quando vado nella mia regione (molise) in vacanza e vedo tutti questi sprechi, inefficenza, strade con buche ovunque. La non voglia di cambiare e di vivere solo dalle pensioni dei nonni che nel 50 e 60 hanno lavorato in belgio, germania e in svizzera. Io mi chiedo che faranno tutti questi comnpaesani quando gli emigrati italiani che ritornarono in Italia non ci saranno piu'. Di che cosa vivranno? Invece di pretendere sempre che lo stato faccia qualcosa si dovrebbe pensare prima di cambiare mentalita', specialmente quella imprenditoriale, e lasciare indietro il nepotismo omnipresente.
Il movimento 5 stelle con le ricette non aiuta il sud, lo impoverisce ancora di piu'.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Maggio 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Eh ma il reddito di cittadinanza eh ma quota 100!! Vedrete gli effetti che avranno, anche perché queste manovre non promuovono la crescita economica, i posti di lavoro vanno creati non vanno dati i soldi ai disoccupati.



i posti di lavoro non li crea il governo, il lavoro viene creato dal singolo individuo che realizza una qualche idea imprenditoriale. In italia imprenditori bravi a nuotare nel mare aperto senza il salvaggente politico si possono contare sulle dita di una mano monca, gli imprenditori sono tutti filogovernativi perche senza l'appoggio politico non troverebbero posto in un mercato veramente concorrenziale, basta guardare berlusconi e le sue aziende che fine stanno facendo da quando non si fa piu le leggi ad personam


----------



## 7vinte (18 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se al sud pensano a queste cose. Hanno votato il M5S per il reddito di cittadinanza. Al massimo sono delusi perchè hanno scoperto che non devono stare con le mani in mano per avere l'assegno.



Basta pregiudizi sulla mia terra


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2019)

Questi del Movimento sarebbero capacissimo di allearsi col PD di Nicola Rometti, ora.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i posti di lavoro non li crea il governo, il lavoro viene creato dal singolo individuo che realizza una qualche idea imprenditoriale. In italia imprenditori bravi a nuotare nel mare aperto senza il salvaggente politico si possono contare sulle dita di una mano monca, gli imprenditori sono tutti filogovernativi perche senza l'appoggio politico non troverebbero posto in un mercato veramente concorrenziale, basta guardare berlusconi e le sue aziende che fine stanno facendo da quando non si fa piu le leggi ad personam



La torta è quella che è.

Non basta ne essere bravo ne fare gli "imprenditori"

Se sei bravo, il lavoro lo porti via ad altre aziende, ma staresti bene tu e starebbero male loro.

E' proprio il mercato che in questo momento, sul lato produzione industriale, non premia più l' Italia.

Io lo dico sempre, non c'è alternativa, e non del tutto per colpa nostra, che sviluppare il turismo all' ennesima potenza.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i posti di lavoro non li crea il governo, il lavoro viene creato dal singolo individuo che realizza una qualche idea imprenditoriale. In italia imprenditori bravi a nuotare nel mare aperto senza il salvaggente politico si possono contare sulle dita di una mano monca, gli imprenditori sono tutti filogovernativi perche senza l'appoggio politico non troverebbero posto in un mercato veramente concorrenziale, basta guardare berlusconi e le sue aziende che fine stanno facendo da quando non esistono piu le leggi ad personam



hai pienemante ragione il lavoro viene creato dal singolo individuo che realizza una qualche idea imprenditoriale, e questo in certe parti d'Itialia scarseggia. Io lavoro anche nel marketing, e quando faccio una ricerca sui siti italiani su internet che si sccupano di prodotti, la maggiorparte questi siti non sono italiani. Mancano idee, la voglia di rischiare, di studiare materie accademiche (non come al solito, ingegneria, magistrale e lettera) ma studiare temi che in fututo serviranno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2019)

Dico da mesi che sarà M5S-PD per volere di Mattarella e del Papa, e lo IUS SOLI sarà la loro prima legge.
Siccome di politica non ne capisco nulla, spero di sbagliarmi ancora.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La torta è quella che è.
> 
> Non basta ne essere bravo ne fare gli "imprenditori"
> 
> ...



il turismo in Italia e' sottosvilupato(per quello che e' il potenziale) e questa e' soltanto colpa dell'Italia e degli Italiani stessi.
La produzione Italiana non e' ancora al livello del 2007 perche' le riforme non si sono fatti. La Spagna c'e' riuscita. 
Molte imprese Italiani sono in ritardo nel mondo digitale. L'innovazione in Italia viene spesso vista come un attacco alla cultura.
Ma se si ritornasse indietro e se si guarda indietro a come l'impero romano ha sempre riscoperto se stesso e reso le vecchie tecnologie dei greci e degli egiziani più efficienti grazie alla capacita' di rinnovarsi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La torta è quella che è.
> 
> Non basta ne essere bravo ne fare gli "imprenditori"
> 
> ...



non è cosi, non esiste solo la torta, sta pure la pizza ma la devi inventare tu. L'italia ha perso ormai il treno del settore che va per la maggiore ora e cioè quello legato all'informatica, avevamo l'olivetti ma un dirigente fiat (gli agnelli altri imprenditori che senza i continui aiuti dello stato sarebbero falliti gia da anni ) ora non ricordo il nome ebbe a dire "l'olivetti è una buona azienda bisogna solo tagliare il ramo elettronico/informatico perche non serve" 
In finlandia devono ancora riprendersi dalla batosta del fallimento Nokia e il il governo con l'aiuto dell'università di helsinki ha creato un corso gratuito e accessibile a tutti sull'intelligenza artificiale e intervistati sul perche di tale iniziativa hanno detto "la speranza è che qualcuno dopo questo corso abbia nuove idea da realizzare che un giorno si potrebbe tramutare in nuove offerte di lavoro"

Da noi stiamo dibattendo sul vinci salvini, gli striscioni e altre menate del genere


----------



## Anguus (18 Maggio 2019)

Se dovesse cadere il governo, si andrebbe a nuove consultazioni e la nuova maggioranza sarebbe Pd-M5s.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è cosi, non esiste solo la torta, sta pure la pizza ma la devi inventare tu. L'italia ha perso ormai il treno del settore che va per la maggiore ora e cioè quello legato all'informatica, avevamo l'olivetti ma un dirigente fiat (gli agnelli altri imprenditori che senza i continui aiuti dello stato sarebbero falliti gia da anni ) ora non ricordo il nome ebbe a dire "l'olivetti è una buona azienda bisogna solo tagliare il ramo elettronico/informatico perche non serve"
> In finlandia devono ancora riprendersi dalla batosta del fallimento Nokia e il il governo con l'aiuto dell'università di helsinki ha creato un corso gratuito e accessibile a tutti sull'intelligenza artificiale e intervistati sul perche di tale iniziativa hanno detto "la speranza è che qualcuno dopo questo corso abbia nuove idea da realizzare che un giorno si potrebbe tramutare in nuove offerte di lavoro"
> 
> Da noi stiamo dibattendo sul vinci salvini, gli striscioni e altre menate del genere



Quello è un discorso, ma ti faccio un esempio: i tanti disoccupati del sud, per lo più con la terza media: in quale settore li vorresti collocare se non quello industriale e di manodopera?

La nostra perdita maggiore, è stata nei posti di lavoro a bassa istruzione.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi del Movimento sarebbero capacissimo di allearsi col PD di Nicola Rometti, ora.


Per questo spero che il governo non crolli. Strasicuro che Mattarella non ci farà rivotare (che poi un ulteriore voto non sposterebbe gli equilibri, al massimo vedremo la Lega vincere e fare alleanza con Meloni e Berlusconi pronto a pressarlo per fare leggi a suo favore e pro-corruzione).


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Basta pregiudizi sulla mia terra


Io sono della campania, e a malincuore dico che domina il clientelismo e la corruzione. Non esiste la meritocrazia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quello è un discorso, ma ti faccio un esempio: i tanti disoccupati del sud, per lo più con la terza media e voglia di lavorare bassa probabilmente: in quale settore li vorresti collocare se non quello industriale e di manodopera?



questa situazione è figlia di 30-40 anni di scarsa lungimiranza imprenditoriale e politica visto che in italia le due cose purtroppo vanno a braccetto, per quelle persona li purtroppo ci puoi fare poco, un piede in cancrena lo puoi solo amputare, come diceva una vecchia pubblicità della mentadent "prevenire è meglio che curare"

é come per il milan nostro oggi, dopo dieci anni senza investimenti, senza lungimiranza, con una gestione ancora ancorata al calcio degli anni 90 come puoi riacchiappare le squadre che sono andate avanti a passi da gigante? Non puoi, o meglio non esistono formulette magiche applicabili dal giorno alla notte che ti facciano fare un balzo e metterti a pari con le big europee.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dico da mesi che sarà M5S-PD per volere di Mattarella e del Papa, e lo IUS SOLI sarà la loro prima legge.
> Siccome di politica non ne capisco nulla, spero di sbagliarmi ancora.



A proposito. Mattarella ieri intervistato da Vatican News, oggi dall'Osservatore Romano (il giornale ufficiale della Santa Sede). Qualcosa bolle in pentola?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A proposito. Mattarella ieri intervistato da Vatican News, oggi dall'Osservatore Romano (il giornale ufficiale della Santa Sede). Qualcosa bolle in pentola?



Sicuramente, Bergoglio recentemente è in modalità "full-politic".


----------



## 7vinte (18 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, Bergoglio recentemente è in modalità "full-politic".



Quando Benedetto XVI interveniva parlando di aborto, si beccava gli insulti dei media:"non ti immischiareh!". Su Bergoglio si tace...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> questa situazione è figlia di 30-40 anni di scarsa lungimiranza imprenditoriale e politica visto che in italia le due cose purtroppo vanno a braccetto, per quelle persona li purtroppo ci puoi fare poco, un piede in cancrena lo puoi solo amputare, come diceva una vecchia pubblicità della mentadent "prevenire è meglio che curare"
> 
> é come per il milan nostro oggi, dopo dieci anni senza investimenti, senza lungimiranza, con una gestione ancora ancorata al calcio degli anni 90 come puoi riacchiappare le squadre che sono andate avanti a passi da gigante? Non puoi, o meglio non esistono formulette magiche applicabili dal giorno alla notte che ti facciano fare un balzo e metterti a pari con le big europee.



Purtroppo è la natura dei cicli, quando vai bene, ti adagi. 

Poi vai male, e il giro ricomincia. Sarà sempre cosi, è la natura umana adagiarsi sugli allori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è la natura dei cicli, quando vai bene, ti adagi.
> 
> Poi vai male, e il giro ricomincia. Sarà sempre cosi, è la natura umana adagiarsi sugli allori.



questo si, io contestavo solo il fatto che il governo debba creare lavoro, forse una cosa del genere avviene solo nella democraticissima cina  L'elettore è come il tifoso del milan, vuole soluzioni miracolose, prima c'erano gli odiati fassone e mirabelli, una sorta di PD, prima idolatrati per la liberazione e poi odiatissimi, ora ci sono quelli competenti, leo e maldini, un po come lega e cinque stalle  ma come possiamo vedere i miracoli non esistono e i re mida che trasformano la melma in oro neanche


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> questo si, io contestavo solo il fatto che il governo debba creare lavoro, forse una cosa del genere avviene solo nella democraticissima cina  L'elettore è come il tifoso del milan, vuole soluzioni miracolose, prima c'erano gli odiati fassone e mirabelli, una sorta di PD, prima idolatrati per la liberazione e poi odiatissimi, ora ci sono quelli competenti, leo e maldini, un po come lega e cinque stalle  ma come possiamo vedere i miracoli non esistono e i re mida che trasformano la melma in oro neanche



Purtroppo esiste davvero gente, che ha soluzioni facili a problemi grandissimi.

Il problema, è che le folle poi li seguono, e da li nascono i mostri.

Perchè gente idiota al potere appoggiata da gente idiota (parlo in generale) non può portare a nulla di buono.


----------



## CarpeDiem (18 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il governo cadrà dopo le europee e comunque prima della prossima finanziaria in autunno dove bisognerà trovare 50/60 miliardi per il buco lasciato dai nostri bellissimi governanti che hanno fatto manovre a debito come RdC e quota 100. Chissà quando l' IVA scatterà al 24,2% e 12% se gli Italiani si ricorderanno dell'operato fatto o urleranno contro l' Europa, Merkel e Gargamella.



Gli italiani daranno la colpa al Monti di turno che sarà chiamato ad attappare i buchi che questo governo ha creato


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Giusto per farvi capire la credibilità di Zingaretti e del Pd...







Ma mi spiegate come si fa a non sputargli in faccia per strada? Hanno passato mesi a dire che mancavano le coperture per quota 100 e reddito di cittadinanza e poi se ne escono con questo, che costa tipo il doppio. Come può una persona sana di mente credergli?
E lo dico da NON elettore di nessun partito italiano.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Gli italiani daranno la colpa al Monti di turno che sarà chiamato ad attappare i buchi che questo governo ha creato



I tecnici che devono riparare ai danni fatti dalla destra cattiva, che ha governato male perché prima c’era la sinistra, che ha fatto schifo per colpa della destra al governo che al mercato mio padre comprò.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Maggio 2019)

teatrino pre-elettorale. il governo durerà 5 anni, scordatevi che cada. ci sono pressioni geopolitiche esterne a ché ciò non accada.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Giusto per farvi capire la credibilità di Zingaretti e del Pd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oramai è la gara a chi la spara più grossa. A proposito, al punto numero 1 del programma di salvini non c'era la flat tax 15%? io pago ancora tra il 38-43%% su gran parte del mio stipendio


----------



## Davidoff (18 Maggio 2019)

I posti di lavoro non si creeranno mai in un paese vittima di corruzione, nepotismo, tasse elevatissime, carenza delle infrastrutture e mafia, è come pretendere di far crescere un albero rigoglioso dall'asfalto. Oggi chi apre un'azienda in questo paese o ha soldi da buttare oppure è fortemente masochista, l'investimento migliore che possa fare un giovane oggi è comprarsi un biglietto aereo ed emigrare in paesi in cui lo stato non abbia come unico obiettivo quello di spremere e inculare i suoi cittadini per banchettare alle loro spalle. Votate destra, sinistra, alto, basso, cambierà zero, questo è un paese marcio nelle fondamenta e inadatto alla competizione nel mondo globale di oggi. Campiamo ancora di rendita con i soldi fatti negli anni del boom, dai '50-'60 (quando gli americani ci hanno permesso il "miracolo economico" finanziandoci col Piano Marshall e facendo ripartire l'economia) agli '80 (in cui ci siamo indebitati fino al collo), ora questa e le prossime generazioni pagheranno le conseguenze dell'inettitudine dei governi degli ultimi 30 anni.
Come se non bastasse, a tutto questo si è aggiunta l'incapacità intrinseca di contrastare la bassa natalità e l'invecchiamento della popolazione, arrivando alla geniale conclusione di alcuni di farci invadere da stranieri non qualificati per pagare pensioni che non vedremo mai. Seriamente, se non è una barzelletta di paese questo...


----------



## Lambro (18 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I posti di lavoro non si creeranno mai in un paese vittima di corruzione, nepotismo, tasse elevatissime, carenza delle infrastrutture e mafia, è come pretendere di far crescere un albero rigoglioso dall'asfalto. Oggi chi apre un'azienda in questo paese o ha soldi da buttare oppure è fortemente masochista, l'investimento migliore che possa fare un giovane oggi è comprarsi un biglietto aereo ed emigrare in paesi in cui lo stato non abbia come unico obiettivo quello di spremere e inculare i suoi cittadini per banchettare alle loro spalle. Votate destra, sinistra, alto, basso, cambierà zero, questo è un paese marcio nelle fondamenta e inadatto alla competizione nel mondo globale di oggi. Campiamo ancora di rendita con i soldi fatti negli anni del boom, dai '50-'60 (quando gli americani ci hanno permesso il "miracolo economico" finanziandoci col Piano Marshall e facendo ripartire l'economia) agli '80 (in cui ci siamo indebitati fino al collo), ora questa e le prossime generazioni pagheranno le conseguenze dell'inettitudine dei governi degli ultimi 30 anni.
> Come se non bastasse, a tutto questo si è aggiunta l'incapacità intrinseca di contrastare la bassa natalità e l'invecchiamento della popolazione, arrivando alla geniale conclusione di alcuni di farci invadere da stranieri non qualificati per pagare pensioni che non vedremo mai. Seriamente, se non è una barzelletta di paese questo...



Rispetto.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> oramai è la gara a chi la spara più grossa. A proposito, al punto numero 1 del programma di salvini non c'era la flat tax 15%? io pago ancora tra il 38-43%% su gran parte del mio stipendio



È inutile che mi parli di Salvini, non sono un suo elettore.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Maggio 2019)

I posti di lavoro si creano riducendo le tasse alle imprese nelle zone dove il mercato è carente. Sarà lo stesso mercato a muoversi nella direzione giusta.

Al sud non si lavora per corruzione e perché i salari sono in genere troppo bassi per consentire l'avvio di attività in proprio (non si è coperti dai genitori e non si ha aiuto dalle banche). Non c'entra il titolo di studio. A Catanzaro ci sono state 1200 domande per navigator e ci sono qualcosa come 400 110 e lode... ho 3 amici avvocati e un commercialista che hanno fatto domanda e parliamo di massimo dei voti per ognuno, oltre specializzazione per due, abilitazione per tutti alla rispettiva professione e altri titoli... restano giù perché la famiglia sta giù, ma vivono alla giornata. La Calabria fa 1800 persone, quando un quartiere di Roma...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> È inutile che mi parli di Salvini, non sono un suo elettore.



ma io non ti ho risposto in tono polemico, volevo solo sottolinare che è la gara a chi la spara più grossa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I posti di lavoro non si creeranno mai in un paese vittima di corruzione, nepotismo, tasse elevatissime, carenza delle infrastrutture e mafia, è come pretendere di far crescere un albero rigoglioso dall'asfalto. Oggi chi apre un'azienda in questo paese o ha soldi da buttare oppure è fortemente masochista, l'investimento migliore che possa fare un giovane oggi è comprarsi un biglietto aereo ed emigrare in paesi in cui lo stato non abbia come unico obiettivo quello di spremere e inculare i suoi cittadini per banchettare alle loro spalle. Votate destra, sinistra, alto, basso, cambierà zero, questo è un paese marcio nelle fondamenta e inadatto alla competizione nel mondo globale di oggi. Campiamo ancora di rendita con i soldi fatti negli anni del boom, dai '50-'60 (quando gli americani ci hanno permesso il "miracolo economico" finanziandoci col Piano Marshall e facendo ripartire l'economia) agli '80 (in cui ci siamo indebitati fino al collo), ora questa e le prossime generazioni pagheranno le conseguenze dell'inettitudine dei governi degli ultimi 30 anni.
> Come se non bastasse, a tutto questo si è aggiunta l'incapacità intrinseca di contrastare la bassa natalità e l'invecchiamento della popolazione, arrivando alla geniale conclusione di alcuni di farci invadere da stranieri non qualificati per pagare pensioni che non vedremo mai. Seriamente, se non è una barzelletta di paese questo...



concordo su tutta la linea tranne quando dici che *lo stato abbia come unico obiettivo quello di spremere e inculare i suoi cittadini per banchettare alle loro spalle* come se lo stato fosse un entità a sè stante. Lo Stato siamo noi ed è lo specchio dei suoi cittadini. Guarda che calo di consenso hanno i partiti travolti da processi e accuse di illeciti. Oggi il primo partito in Italia è stato condannato per aver RUBATO 49 milioni di euro, in Svezia o in Germania sarebbe allo 0,1% dei consensi. Lo Stato siamo noi, e siamo un popolo di ladri ed evasori, dove non fare gli scontrini o trovare la scappatoia significa essere furbi non disonesti. E in tante aree del paese è la normalità.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo esiste davvero gente, che ha soluzioni facili a problemi grandissimi.
> 
> Il problema, è che le folle poi li seguono, e da li nascono i mostri.
> 
> Perchè gente idiota al potere appoggiata da gente idiota (parlo in generale) non può portare a nulla di buono.



Un teorico di relazioni internazionali, che non ricordo chi, disse una cosa interessante. Ovvero che ad oggi i cittadini chiedono ai propri politici soluzione a troppi problemi, ed i politici sapendo che non potranno mai soddisfare tutte queste richieste finiscono inevitabilmente di fare promesse che sanno non saranno mantenuto.

Ora non guardando il caso dell'Italia che non ci vivo e non giudico, ma se guardiamo fino a 100/200/300 ecc anni fa, quale era lo scopo di un governo? Semplice - la sicurezza ( da qui il liberalismo classico Smithiano che lo stato si deve occupare solo di esercito e sicurezza). Il Re mandava i suoi maggiordomi a riscuotere le tasse ma mica per fare ospedali, o scuole o per finanziare le pensioni o quello che volete.. le tasse avevano un solo scopo pagare i poliziotti e l'esercito visto che senza questi non ci sarebbe ordine e si finirebbe nel caos. Ed ovviamente l'altra parte delle tasse per fare i festini ed infatti Maria Antonietta e co hanno perso la testa...ma da quel momento succede una rivoluzione i cittadini francesi vogliono cibo a tavola, vogliono che lo stato dia a loro da mangiare..Poi scoppia la crisi degli anni 30.. e da lì lo Stato assume un altra funzione, ovvero quella economica che fino a qualche tempo fa era utopia. Deve investire e creare posti di lavoro per risolvere la disocuppazione Ed oggi? Ecco che i problemi si sono triplicati.. ora deve risolvere la sicurezza che ormai diventato un problema minore, ma deve risolvere il problema del clima, dell'immigrazione della disoccupazione e persino problemi futuri tipo pensione ecc.. e soddisfare tutte queste richieste è impossibile. Concludo con una cosa, tutti i paesi "industrializzato" hanno debiti enormi. Ad eccezione dei paesi piccoli con una bassa densità di popolazione.. tutti questi paesi hanno accumulato debiti negli anni, non ieri, ma da 50 e passa anni per soddisfare tutte le crisi che scoppiavano.

Secondo me dovremmo cambiare modo di vedere la vita, ovvero uscire dalla tela "dell'economica" e dei conti, siamo troppo schiavi di questo modello del materialismo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2019)

Ogni popolo ha il governo che si merita.


----------



## mark (19 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esistesse questo fantomatico metodo "per creare posti di lavoro", non se ne starebbe parlando da 30 anni inutilmente.
> 
> Non esiste alcun trucco.
> 
> ...



É vero in parte.. un esempio: ho la fortuna di lavorare in una società di consulenza internazionale, e uno dei capi era stato a Londra per tre anni, in questi tre anni provava a consigliare alle aziende di investire in Italia, di fare acquisizioni, investimenti e la risposta era sempre “con il governo che avete non si capisce niente, in Italia assolutamente no”. 
In aggiunta abbiamo perso un’opportunità enorme con la Brexit di fare di Milano uno dei maggiori, se non il maggiore, centro finanziario europeo. Avremmo potuto ospitare le più grandi banche di investimento del mondo, ma per via dell’incerteazza politica e del ranking che abbiamo (sapete benissimo come mai abbiamo un ranking basso rispetto ad altri paesi) non ne abbiamo guadagnato niente.
Così si creano posti di lavoro, con serietà e con un programma serio, no promettendo chissà che e facendo dichiarazioni allucinanti (vedi sforamento del 3%)


----------



## leviatano (19 Maggio 2019)

Io so solo che in Francia da circa 6 mesi, la gente combatte l'oligarchia europea. Altre cose come questo governo di Peracottai non mi interessa.
Se sale Mario Draghi con governo tecnico bis, voglio vedere se gli italiani stanno ancora con le mani in mano a bofonchiare mentre gli tolgono anche il sangue. ma chi si frega degli striscioni sui balconi, delle professoresse che hanno rivalse teatrali partigiane e della problematica dei porti chiusi.


----------

